# Killington Sunday



## Greg (Nov 24, 2010)

A few of us Sundown posers will be there Sunday.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> A few of us Sundown posers will be there Sunday.



Its looking like I will be too. Dont think Hunter will open this weekend!:uzi:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

Gonna be good times!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 24, 2010)

Giddy up


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2010)

maybe. . . .

this was good day in Nov -


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> maybe. . . .
> 
> this was good day in Nov -



My legs are getting tired just watching that! :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2010)

I won't be there, but I'll send some treats along so I can be in spirit.  Have fun!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2010)

Highline had decent bumps


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2010)

severine said:


> I won't be there, but I'll send some treats along so I can be in spirit.  Have fun!



The same treats you had at S7?


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope East Fall is open and skis like Highline did that day...


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> The same treats you had at S7?



Whoopie Pies? I might be able to arrange that. I was thinking more along the lines of cookies, but I've been in a baking mood lately so I could be convinced.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2010)

bummer

my plans have me there 1st Sunday in December.  Will be at the River this Sunday


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer
> 
> my plans have me there 1st Sunday in December.  Will be at the River this Sunday



Reverse em'......


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Reverse em'......



Yes.  Killington is where all the cool kids are gonna be on Sunday...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 24, 2010)

My wife is the best. :smile::smile: She just gave me and my son the greenlight to go to Killington for Saturday and Sunday. My son has to be back in school Sunday afternoon anyways. I dont know what's up with Hunter. Even Jiminy is projecting to be open this weekend...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Reverse em'......





bvibert said:


> Yes.  Killington is where all the cool kids are gonna be on Sunday...



Might do that.

Right now just hoping to ski at all.  Wrenched my back in my sleep Monday night.  Seeing the chiropractor in an hour to see whats up.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> back in school Sunday afternoon


----------



## Puck it (Nov 24, 2010)

I may be there also with my son and his friend.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing!

You Sundown guys always ski on Fridays and never on weekends when you daytrip; so this weekend you all decide to ski on Sunday?

I'll be at K on Fri-Sat...got free accomodations.

Oh well.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Amazing!
> 
> You Sundown guys always ski on Fridays and never on weekends when you daytrip; so this weekend you all decide to ski on Sunday?
> 
> ...



It's Greg's fault, blame him...

Next time Jim!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2010)

okay, so I'm in. Got an adjustment at the chiropractor and the Doc gave clearance to ski on Sunday.

I have a Warren Miller twofer if anyone is looking to cheapen their lift ticket expense for the day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> okay, so I'm in. Got an adjustment at the chiropractor and the Doc gave clearance to ski on Sunday.
> 
> I have a Warren Miller twofer if anyone is looking to cheapen their lift ticket expense for the day.



Nice!  Glad the back is okay.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks

have another ten sessions to go to fully straighten out my spine around my neck.  :???: I had a bad fall training for Super G in high school which cracked a verterbrae. It's the exact area I'm having a problem, so he's thinking its from that and should've been addressed long ago. He said ski as much as I want, just don't fall on my head again until he fixes my neck.:lol:   Never been to a chiropractor.  Pretty weird sensation to have someone go Steven Segal on your neck to 'help' you.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 25, 2010)

Count me in on Sunday also


----------



## powhunter (Nov 25, 2010)

Have fun boys!!!   Gonna be up at K or Snow monday...looking forward to the reports

Steveo


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2010)

Just scored a bus trip for Sunday so I'll be there as well..any one meeting at any specific place?


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2010)

If Lower East Fall is open, we'll probably be lapping that off the Canyon Quad. Top of Lower East Fall, 11 am?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds good.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like Jake and I will be there Sunday, will look for you guys @11 to take a few runs.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds good..looks like they are expanding onto some of the good stuff!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 27, 2010)

Stoked.  Good group forming.  Hope my legs hold up.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 27, 2010)

Snowing HARD right now.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Snowing HARD right now.



Hopefully they don't groom...everything.....but if they must.....


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like tomorrows trip up to K-Mart is off for me, since I messed up the locks in our house and need a locksmith over.  Don't ask.  But Thursday I may make it out there, and also there is the mid-week wawa thing which looks to be starting up this week


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> looks like Jake and I will be there Sunday, will look for you guys @11 to take a few runs.



looks like we're out. illness hitting everyone in our house this weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Hopefully they don't groom...everything.....but if they must.....





Grassi21 said:


> Stoked.  Good group forming.  Hope my legs hold up.





Bostonian said:


> Looks like tomorrows trip up to K-Mart is off for me, since I messed up the locks in our house and need a locksmith over.  Don't ask.  But Thursday I may make it out there, and also there is the mid-week wawa thing which looks to be starting up this week





gmcunni said:


> looks like we're out. illness hitting everyone in our house this weekend.



look forward to meeting you kingslug and Grassi21 

bummer you can't make it Bostonian and Gary..........next time.


----------

